

Innocuous vs Hacker news - huhtenberg

Perhaps make the title of the site configurable in the account preferences ? Just a thought.
======
paulgb
Greasemonkey script: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=576544>

~~~
mechanical_fish
I'm glad you didn't post this before I figured out how to write my own. A fun
educational puzzle!

Of course I use Safari much of the time, so I won't be using this much.

------
tokenadult
Suggested in the feature suggestions thread:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=576066>

